# Royal Sea Aquarium Curacao



## mlpmd56 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have placed a request first for this resort as I am very interested in their dolphins.  Do all the rooms have an ocean view?  I requested a 2 bedroom 2 bath as I will probably go with a girlfriend (husband has less vacation than I do) and that would be the most comfortable.  I am using a Maui Schooner 2 bedroom 2 bath for the request, and I have reserved the week of July 4th for the potential trade.  I would like to go in April, and this is for 2011 by the way.  Anyone know if this is likely to go through?  Should I also try for a 1 bedroom if the 2 bedroom does not come through?  And when should I panic and do that?  Does the sofa turn into a bed?  Thanks so much for your help!  Marcy


----------



## Judy (Feb 19, 2010)

Not all of the rooms have ocean views.  The dolphins are not at the resort, but are right next door at the Sea Aquarium.  We had unlimited free admission to the Aquarium included with our stay at the resort.  We were also lucky to have an oceanview unit on the corner by the Aquarium.  We could stand on our balcony and watch the dolphins in their tanks.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 20, 2010)

All of the units have some type of ocean view. C Building faces the pool with the ocean beyond so it could be partially obstructed, especially if you are on the first floor. B building is the only one with a direct view of the Sea Aquarium and dolphins. The units are very nice. The living room has two murphy beds which are usually much more comfortable than sofa beds; we didn't use them so I can't speak personally. The resort is fixed weeks so you will know which unit you are getting when you get your trade. Here is a map of the resort: http://www.royalresorts.com/sea-aquarium-map.asp


----------



## mlpmd56 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help.  Has anyone had luck trading INTO this resort?  And what did you use to trade?  According to the demand index I should be able to do this, I am just worried.  Marcy


----------



## Judy (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, I traded in two years ago using a 2-bedroom Presidents' week at The Ridge Tahoe.  To get the exact week I wanted, I had to put in an ongoing search. It didn't take long, and if I recall correctly, the exchange matched about a year in advance.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2010)

Is this strictly an II exchange..


----------



## mlpmd56 (Feb 26, 2010)

*II*

Yes I am trying to do an II exchange.  Just got a postcard from them today saying my week "was not eligible."  Oops.  Did not realize I had to pay 2011 maintenance fees  (which I did today over the phone) in order to do a request first for 2011.  Live and learn.  Marcy


----------



## scooter (Jun 19, 2010)

mlpmd56 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  Has anyone had luck trading INTO this resort?  And what did you use to trade?  According to the demand index I should be able to do this, I am just worried.  Marcy


I traded week 52 at Aruba Beach Club into this resort. All of the units are huge 2 BR with ocean views. The resort shares a tiny island with the aquarium. My 7 year old says it was the best vacation of her life! Gillie and the group at the aquarium are so terrific they let her 'work' there feeding the various animals and helped to train the dolphins. She wanted to stay there for hours every day. Hans, who owns the dive shop there, does the bubblemaker scuba course for children. Only instead of it being in the pool it's done inside the aquarium lagoon enclosure. There are 2 different dolphin dives one outside the lagoon where the dolphins come and go; and another inside the lagoon where you get to interact with the dolphins and pet them. All such nice people.


----------



## terryfic (Jul 6, 2010)

I traded week 45 at Sunset Pointe Hilton Head, 2 br for a week 30 1 br next yr.  I gave II several options and this one came up within a few weeks.  We will do week 29 at Marriott Aruba Surf Club and fly over to Curaco for week 30, back to Aruba to connect with flight home.  Will have to work out the details of flights, immigration, customs.  I have plenty of time, but welcome any advice.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Woo Hoo!!!!!*

Just got confirmation that my trade to the Sea Aquarium went through!  Hurray!  I cannot WAIT to swim with the dolphins.
I will be there April 30-May 7, Sat-Sat.  Any other tuggers going to be there then??????  I am just thrilled.  And even though I was nervous, I held out and got my 2 BR 2 BA.
Yippeeeee!     Marcy


----------



## Shellhead (Mar 29, 2011)

Marcy, my wife and I will be there the same week.  Can't wait...


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 30, 2011)

Terryfic:  Just saw your post.  I flew DAE from Aruba to Curacao and back for sa week.  Be sure to be on time for your flight (early) as they bus you to the small plane and we were "wheels up" exactly at the time stated.  If you were late you'd miss the bus.  You land in Curacao and walk to the terminal accompanied so you all go together and then on return you all walk back out to the plane.  Very small plane and cramped but only 20 minute flight.  Coming back you will have to go to the airline counter and check in for your flight home just as if you were never in Curacao following the usual procedures.  Linda


----------

